# Craftsman Mower leaking gas?



## cwest94 (Jul 12, 2008)

I got a second hand Craftsman mower a couple months ago that looks like brand new. The original owner bought it new in summer of 2005 and gave me all the original paperwork that came with it. When I last used it a couple weeks ago I filled up the gas tank cause i wanted to fill up my gas can. Well it's been sitting in the garage for two weeks and when I went to use it the other day, it ran great till 3mins into cutting the lawn It shut down, looked and it was out of gas.

I looked the thing over and I do not see anywhere the gas could of leaked out. The only thing I see is that there are 4 little pin holes in the gas cap for venting. Is it possible that the gas evaporated out these little vent holes in the past two weeks?


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

No.

Probably has a leak somewhere in the tank or the line and it slooowwwwly dripping out and then evaporating while stored.


----------



## dsarnes (Aug 2, 2008)

the gas drains and into the carburater and also check the fuel lines


----------

